# Cashmere Boer??



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe this is a silly question, being fairly new to goats (8 years) I am still learning,m and so appreciate the help from all you folks. 
So, the silly question of the day is...why do some boer goats get cashmere in the winter??
I was at my buddy's farm today, and three of her boers have poofy soft fluffy coats, the others do not. 

I know of one other boer that does this in the winter, out of a dozen goats she's the only one. 

So..is there a reason?? They are at about 1200ft, and well cared for..


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours get a lovely fluffy under coat - helps them keep warm. Can get pretty cold here in N. Idaho.

Don't forget - Boers are from Africa....good thing they can get that fuzzy long underwear under layer!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

There is no cashmere breed. Goats of all breeds produce cashmere. They have to produce a certain amount to be designated a cashmere producing goat. I have one Mini Nubian buck who really grows the cashmere. I have lot's of goats related to him, and they don't produce so much, so I guess it was just the roll of the genetic dice.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Nigerians can also grow a crazy amount of cashmere, mine do!


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats what I thought cuz some of my goats have fuzzy coats and some don't, heck, some are just plain old balding!! Well, not that bad, but they have a terrible time growing an undercoat...my fanciest goats on paper has the worst coat...go figure...
I did tell my buddy she should start combing her fuzzy goats (yea..in her spare time that is...)
Thanks for the input..and clarification!!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a FYI - "cashmere" has to be 19 microns or under. If it's over that, it's cashgora. Both are great for spinning, but if you're going to sell it, you want to use the right name. (We have both, and I love both, but some folks get uptight when you say your Nubian has cashmere. Whatever - it makes nice mittens!)


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Vern, how do you measure the fiber to know what you've got?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Microns are micrometers, and it has to do with the diameter of each individual fiber...I think they do it with a microscope or something at a fiber mill.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I even have a couple of Lamanchas that have had a thick fuzzy undercoat and/or long hair in the winter. It slicks off in the spring leaving tufts of downy hair everywhere.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Cashmire goats were one of the many breeds used in developing the Boer breed. I had a couple of Full bred South African Boers who had the most glorious, soft, wavy wool.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Well it's like when it gets cold ,we either put a light weight sweater on for chilly days or a heavy down fur coat on for frigid icy cold days  as the goat knows and like us ,we tend they have different temperature preferences .


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Bella Star said:


> Well it's like when it gets cold ,we either put a light weight sweater on for chilly days or a heavy down fur coat on for frigid icy cold days  as the goat knows and like us ,we tend they have different temperature preferences .


 sweet!! I wish my Nigerian would take lessons from the boers!!


----------

